# Anyone Ever Eaten Haggis?



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2015)

A UK politician has suggested eating more haggis as a way to tackle America's obesity epidemic, the BBC reports.
Haggis is a traditional Scottish dish made of the heart, liver, and lungs of a sheep or lamb. The chopped up meat is mixed with oatmeal and other spices, such as cayenne pepper and onion. It's then packed up like a jumbo sausage into the lining of a sheep or lamb's stomach and boiled.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

No, but I don't care for organ meats in general.


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, once at a Highland Games.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be (my dad threatened us with haggis often) but nothing I'd eat on a regular basis.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had it a few times. It tastes okay with gravy on it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Have I tasted haggis?..of course... I was brought up on it, I'm a Celt born and raised, and Haggis is the food of the Scottish Gods.. 

Nothing tastier than haggis from the chip shop coated in a thin tempura batter and deep fried...yummmmy...

That said nowadays because it's quite spicy, I can't tolerate it very well so I only have some once in a blue moon, but it's Rabbie Burns Birthday near the end of this month and every year it's celebrated all over the UK especially Scotland where everyone has  Dinner and Haggis is the Main course, so I already have some Haggis in the fridge in readiness, and I'll have a little bit on the day .


----------



## oldman (Jan 16, 2015)

Since becoming older, I have been told not to eat any organ meat, but I still indulge myself with liver and onions. My Dad ate all that stuff, Heart, liver, tongue, kidneys, intestines, stomach and even drank the blood from a freshly butchered steer.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 16, 2015)

I would like to try it but don't reckon I'll ever see any around here. I like hot and spicy food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> I would like to try it but don't reckon I'll ever see any around here. I like hot and spicy food.



Haggis isn't really hot or spicy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

It is quite spicy AS but not overly so..


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Haggis isn't really hot or spicy.



I was going by what Hollydolly  said. I would still try haggis if I had the opportunity.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

You would love it Rkunsaw I'm sure..


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't like it very much; but then I don't tend to like things like that....but I did live in Aberdeen for 3 years, so had little choice!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL VJ...there's plenty choice other than Haggis in Aberdeen...  Did you ever eat Rowies?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2015)

I know, but on Burns Night??
i ate/tried everything that people threw at me...my favourite was the rolls we bought from the bakery at 3.00 am, on the way home; they opened at 2.00


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

We did the same. We'd go home from the 'dancing' on a Friday or Saturday night at 2am..and walk down to the bakery where they had just baked all the morning rolls ready to be delivered to the shops in the morning, and we'd buy them still hot to eat on the 6 mile bus journey home.. probably hot dough would kill me off these day tho' ..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 16, 2015)

I have never had it-nor have I ever been offered it-but I have heard people talk of it ,and I must say that none have ever spoken kindly of it! I`m really kind of surprised to see so many of you say that you like it or would try it. For me,just looking at the picture of it mad me know that I wouldn`t want to try it lol. I don`t eat organ meats either-my mom never did so she never served them and I never developed a taste for them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> It is quite spicy AS but not overly so..



I guess I didn't think it spicy as I eat lots of rather spicy curries.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 18, 2015)

Haggis is illegal in the U.S. do to the sheep lung it contains.  Wikipedia:

"Haggis remains popular with expatriate Scots in the United States,  Canada, Australia, and New Zealand, owing to the strong influence of  Scottish culture, especially for Burns Suppers. It can easily be made in  any country, but is sometimes imported from Scotland. A recipe from the  Canadian province of New Brunswick uses pork and bakes it in a loaf  pan.

 Since 1971, it has been illegal to import haggis into the US from the  UK due to a ban on food containing sheep lung, which constitutes 10 to  15% of the traditional recipe.[SUP][16][/SUP] The situation was further complicated in 1989 when all UK beef and lamb was banned from importation to the US due to the BSE crisis.[SUP][16][/SUP]  In 2010, a spokeswoman for the US Department of Agriculture stated that  they were reviewing the ban on beef and lamb products, but the ban on  food containing sheep lung will remain enforced."[SUP][16][/SUP]


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 25, 2015)

I saw a show on tv yesterday where they were making Haggis. They made an American version though, using heart, liver, and tongue. No lungs or stomach.


----------

